# Ya es científico: Tomarse un vinito mejora la calidad de vida



## asherar (Jul 4, 2008)

Para que los "tomadores" de tinto sigan tomando tranquilos.

Esto es información científica: ahora le dicen "reservatrol", ja ja ja ja !

 Propiedades de un compuesto de vino tinto ... 

Eso sí, a no querer pasarse de litros, eh!


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 4, 2008)

De una nota en Yahoo, sobre los ratones que tomaron vino:

"Estos roedores además tenían mejor salud ósea que los que no recibieron el compuesto, una menor formación de cataratas en los ojos y *mejor equilibrio y coordinación motriz*, agregaron."

Ahora me entero que lo que marea y te pone borrosa la vista es la soda y no el vino! 
Si conduce, beba vino.


----------



## asherar (Jul 4, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Ahora me entero que lo que marea y te pone borrosa la vista es la soda y no el vino!
> Si conduce, beba vino.



Si pero PURO !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 4, 2008)

hola alejandro, este tema averigue bastante , por mi saludo, lo tratare aqui para que les sirva a los demas.
yo NO soy de tomar vino tinto, pero si lei que el tinto contiene  resveratrol y es bueno asi que compre , se supone que hay que tomar una copita , no una palangana !.
asi que a mi una botella me dura una semana y antes de eso se pica el muy choto !
por otro lado quien no toma alcohol posiblemente no le agrade comenzar.
si nunca dependi de un vasco viejo, de una concha o de un toro por que ahora si ?
hay otras opciones ? es buena costumbre ?
son dudas . 

ahi no termina el asunto , si buscan mas en la web veran que otra gente dice que el vino no es bueno, por que provoca otras cosas, el alcohol no y no .....por eso si le dan al vino un vasiTO  por dia , no por hora   

el asunto es que me encontre con algo nuevo en las gondolas de los chinos:
aceite cocinero uva !
como 18 $ el litro , creo que mas caro que el de oliva.
les mande un mail preguntando las propiedades, me pinta que debe tenerlas por que el aceite se hace de primera prensada en frio y bla bla ....y sin alcohol.....y lo que cuesta ....debe tener hasta remedio contra el sida .

pero el señor cocinero con su web y su gran empresa no me resondio.
tambien le envie mail a los de AEG que hacen el aceite natura pero me dicen que no hacen de uva .

en fin, fijate que averiguas vos alejandro, si el aceite de uva va yo compraria asi no termino en una esquina durmiendo bajo un arbol.....por que dicen que uno empieza cun una copita y termina cantandole a la botella.  .


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 4, 2008)

Yo creo en el poder curativo del FERNET y en el poder afloja tuercas de la Coca Cola

jajaja, cuando sea mas viejo lo voy a probar con una viagrita, completando el coctel. Para contrarestar el efecto de la peperina.

porque como dice el saber popular Dura lo que Dura Dura. Saludos


----------

